# 3.5hp nissan out board motor



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

not sure if this fits in this subject but i have a 1997 nissan 3.5 hp outboard motor..
runs great has been since i bought it, took it out today and when i go to shift it into forward something happend and nothing...

about to tear it apart but how do you split the shaft assembly??? and is there anything i should look out for i think its something with the linkage so any answers helps a ton..thanks

any help is much appreciated


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

ive been running this motor at 40:1 with redline 2stroke racing mix can i run it at 60:1 or 70:1 or higher?????


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

wizzy214 said:


> ive been running this motor at 40:1 with redline 2stroke racing mix can i run it at 60:1 or 70:1 or higher?????



check yuor manual


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

i would but the manual was burned at the very first camp fire on the river, not smart i know. but i thought that all you small engine guru's would know!


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wizzy, recommended ratio for 3.5 Nissan Outboard is 50:1. Wish I could help you with your other problem, but I have never worked on a Nissan outboard.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you go higher than the 50:1 you will probably fry it. Most of these 2-cycle were running at 32:1 some at 16:1 but to keep the environmental people happy they started leaning them out and the little oil that is in the fuel is all the moving parts get and if you use cheap 2-cycle oil at 50:1 be ready to paddle home. I recommend Stihl oil in any 2-cycle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks, i like mobil 1 racing 2t..........bumped the clip up one ill let you know how it runs... this weekend


----------



## Chas. (May 22, 2007)

DO NOT use any 2-cycle oil in that outboard. Only use TC-W3 certified outboard oil. Available at any Wally World or other.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

Chas. said:


> DO NOT use any 2-cycle oil in that outboard. Only use TC-W3 certified outboard oil. Available at any Wally World or other.


why not? it has all the same lubricants? not to mention its smells a whole lot better...ive been running it in my dirtbike for over 5 years....and maybe a year in the outboard motor...............


i found the problem, the cotter pin that turns the prop broke, replaced it with a allen wrench im good to go!!!!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

wizzy;
They have shear pins in them for a reason, get the proper pins before you destroy the thing. The oil you use will be the smallest of your problems. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Chas. (May 22, 2007)

Outboards run much cooler than air cooled 2-cycles. Because of this, ash and carbon have a greater tendency to build up. TC-W3 outboard is specially formulated for low ash, lower combustion temps. Yea, you outboard runs just fine on 2-cycle oil, but there's a greater chance that it'll coke up, and eat it's own piston rings and needle bearings or burn a piston. Parts for outboards ain't cheap. Relatively, oil is. Your choice.

Warranties specify TC-W3 for a reason.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

Chas. said:


> Outboards run much cooler than air cooled 2-cycles. Because of this, ash and carbon have a greater tendency to build up. TC-W3 outboard is specially formulated for low ash, lower combustion temps. Yea, you outboard runs just fine on 2-cycle oil, but there's a greater chance that it'll coke up, and eat it's own piston rings and needle bearings or burn a piston. Parts for outboards ain't cheap. Relatively, oil is. Your choice.
> 
> Warranties specify TC-W3 for a reason.



i pay about 8 bucks for 16 ounces of pre mix and i run it in all my 2-strokes...and all my 2-strokes are liquid cooled soooo.....it protects piston and rings... and lube's crank and all bearings...and i havent fouled a plug on any motor, no ash, no coking up, all motors run great, and all motors are jetted perfect for best fuel consumption and best running...
.............................................................. i think you should give it a whirl. its called redline racing im sure you have heard of "redline's" products..
also ive been using mobil one racing 2t its the same in code as redline just a few cents cheaper


----------



## Chas. (May 22, 2007)

I'm not opposed to Redline brand, just using 2-stroke oil rather than outboard oil.

From the Redline website concerning their 2-stroke watercraft oil "An ash-less biodegradable lubricant designed for water-cooled outboard, personal watercraft and other performance engines which recommend an NMMA TC-W3 lubricant. Better production of power, scuff protection and bearing protection is obtained compared to petroleums and other synthetics and is very clean. Perfect for new reformulated and oxygenated fuels."

Makes you wonder why they make oil for motorcycles and different oil for outboards.

BTW, 8$ for 16oz pre-mix translates to $384 for a 6-gallon outboard tank. I just can't afford that.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> wizzy;
> They have shear pins in them for a reason, get the proper pins before you destroy the thing. The oil you use will be the smallest of your problems. Have a good one. Geo



Best listen to what "geogrubb" said about replacing the shear pin!
He's correct, hit a stump or rock and that allen wrench isn't going to give.
Could tear up the lower end gears, prop etc.  

And I agree with "Chas" , BIG difference between outboard oil and 2cycle oil.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

hdman97 said:


> Best listen to what "geogrubb" said about replacing the shear pin!
> He's correct, hit a stump or rock and that allen wrench isn't going to give.
> Could tear up the lower end gears, prop etc.
> 
> And I agree with "Chas" , BIG difference between outboard oil and 2cycle oil.


ill take a pic of what it looks like...


----------

